# disable password - netplwiz command does not work



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

Win 10 started asking me for a password today on a restrart. I tried the
netplwiz command but the box to require a password was not ticked. So I could not untick it.

I need to get rid of this password. How should I do it?

Thanks

this thread has a second option, let me try that first.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/disable-password-feature.1166212/


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Does you login also include an email address? If it does, you need to use the password for that email address or the one you gave Microsoft when you used the Store or setup Mail.


----------

